

Do MMORPGs *have* to be boring? - hobin
http://robinhoksbergen.com/2012/02/23/do-mmorpgs-have-to-be-boring/

======
jmsduran
The game mechanic of grinding is common across many MMORPGs for good reason,
it is a proven money maker when done right.

If you think about it, this is a win-win scenario for both game developers of
this genre and players: they get to wave the hypothetical equivalent of a
carrot in front of their user-base that they'll never catch, and fans don't
seem to mind one bit.

